# Smart phone without data plan



## badboy (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently bought an unlocked htc desire hd and i am currently not on a data plan. Is it possible to use my sim card in the new phone without upgrading to a data plan? I am with koodo by the way.

If i dont have a data plan will my phone ever use services that require data and i will have to be charged extra for it?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

badboy said:


> Hi guys, i recently bought an unlocked htc desire hd and i am currently not on a data plan. Is it possible to use my sim card in the new phone without upgrading to a data plan? I am with koodo by the way.
> 
> If i dont have a data plan will my phone ever use services that require data and i will have to be charged extra for it?


Not sure about your carrier but I know on verizon a smart phone requires a data plan. But I would image that you would still need one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

On AT&T you could get a Media Net plan, but that's the only way around it that I know of.


----------

